# Sinamics G150 Feldbus Sollwert Timeout F1910



## Kingens (18 April 2012)

Hallo Community, bin schon länger Registriert lese auch öfters mit, aber nun bin ich soweit das ich eure Hilfe benötige.

Wenn der Antrieb nicht genutzt wird, tritt nach längerer Zeit (10 mins) eine Fehlermeldung auf.F01910 Feldbus:  Sollwert Timeout
Wenn der Antrieb aktiv ist, läuft alles Problemlos, 
Der Umrichter Kommuniziert mit der Microbox via Profinet.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Hat paar Lösungsvorschläge?

Gruß Steve


----------



## Boeby (19 April 2012)

Moin,

oft hilft schon ein Blick ins Handbuch!
http://cache.automation.siemens.com...02314_HB/g130-g150-listenhandbuch-1008-de.pdf
Schau Dir mal auf Seite 376 den Parameter 2047 an! Ich würde den auf 0ms setzen oder halt sicherstellen, dass Dein Profibus-Master die Daten zyklisch nochmal schickt! Die Microbox sagt mir leider gar nichts, aber für gewöhnlich pollt der DP-Master seine Slaves zyklisch ab... da sollte dieser Fehler eigentlich nicht auftreten! 

MfG

Boeby


----------

